# Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

*Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

AMD plant offenbar ein neues Namensschema bei den kommenden HD6xxx Karten - hier die übersicht:


alt:                        --------neu:
HD6970 --> HD6990
HD6870 --> HD6970
HD6770 --> HD6870
HD5770 --> HD6770

Die Top Single GPU Karte heisst dann folglich nichtmehr HDx870 sondern HDx970, der Nachfolger der HD5850 ist offenbar die HD6870

laut Quelle soll die HD6770 nur eine umbenannte HD5770 sein, offenbar da zu erwarten ist das TSMC nicht genug HD6xxx Chips liefern kann.

Quelle: [Exklusiv] AMD bald mit Rebranding?

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Ich seh die totale Verwirrung auf uns zu kommen. Schon wieder muss man sich komplett neu umgewöhnen.


----------



## sensitron (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Was ein Schwachsinn von AMD. Sorgt doch nur für Verwirrung


----------



## Bauer87 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Von Nvidia lernen heißt Siegen lernen. Oo


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Von Nvidia lernen heißt Siegen lernen. Oo



Bei diesem Namenswirrwarr musste ich auch sofort an NV denken.


----------



## XE85 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

naja - solange AMD nicht ein und denselben Chip 5mal umbenennt sind vergleiche zu nv denke ich noch nicht angebracht

das die 6770 eine umbennannte 5770 macht man ja offenbar auch nicht ganz freiwillig

mfg


----------



## FloH 31 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Hm, man darf getrost den marketingtechnischen Sinn/Gewinn hinterfragen denke ich. Nur um eine Karte zu rebranden muss man doch nicht gleich die gesamte Reihe umbenennen und damit die Verwirrung mal wieder komplettieren.


----------



## RSX (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Nicht schön, aber auch nicht schlimm. Sache für mich abgehakt.

Die neue HD5770 wird evtl. noch ein paar kleine Detailänderungen und Optimierungen erfahren und gut ist.


----------



## Explosiv (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



sensitron schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn von AMD. Sorgt doch nur für Verwirrung



Noch ist nix in trockenen Tüchern. Es kann so kommen, muss aber nicht .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

naja im Prinzip wayne

die Leute die jetzt Ahnung davon haben werden sich auch so informieren das sie das neue System verstehen

die Leute die vorher keine Ahnung hatten werden weiterhin keine haben


----------



## Flitzpiepe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Im Prinzip ist es doch dasselbe wie vorher? Nur, daß quasi jede Karte "eine Stufe höher eingestuft" ist als vorher. Den Sinn hinter der Umbenennung erkenne ich nicht, aber das Prinzip ist genauso wie vorher logisch aufgebaut. Wo da jetzt die Verwirrung erzeugt werden soll verstehe ich nicht so ganz.... Man liest doch eh vor dem Kauf nach, was am besten zum Geldbeutel passt. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie dann jetzt die Refreshs heißen sollen, zb 4890 würde dann jetzt wie heißen?? die xxx90 ist ja für die 2-GPU Karte belegt. x980 wäre ja noch frei  Naja die werden sich schon was dabei denken....


----------



## X Broster (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Leistungsunterschiede für den Normalo-Consumer einfacher zu verstehen, weil: Eine 5850 gibts, eine 5950 gibts nicht? Hä? Jetzt geht es bei High-End Stufenweise abwärts, nur bleibt die Frage, ob es eine 6930 gibt. Sonst macht aus meiner Sicht die gesamte Namensänderung wenig Sinn.
Auf der anderen Seite: Mit der bisherigen Methode hält man sich potenzielle Lösungen wie eine 5950, von der es sogar Fotos gabt, offen; und kann sie bei späterer Analyse zur Marktreife bringen oder als Prototyp beibehalten.

Noch sind es Gerüchte...


----------



## nulchking (6. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Also langsam gewöhnt man sich ja daran mit jeder neuen Generation einige Namensänderungen zu bekommen, von daher ist es mir relativ wayne


----------



## CentaX (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Auch wenns schwer verständlich war, ich vermisse das Namensschema der X1000'er Generation, was liebte ich die X1950 Pro / 512mb.  Das Karten rebranden müsste nun aber wirklich nicht sein, das hat mich schon bei Nvidia sehr gestört ... Sollte mit der HD6000'er Serie nicht eigl eine neue Architektur kommen, oder wurde die verschoben? Bin da nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand ^^


----------



## Michisauer (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Erinnert an NV... da es aber eher unfreiwillig scheint würd ich sogar sagen, dass AMD damit selbst n Problem hat.
Aber naja, noch blickt man ja durch, im Gegensatz zu NV.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Muss gerade an eine 8800Gt denken xD
Oder die 8800Gs oder an andre Namen die mal hunder änder und verändert !!


----------



## art90 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wahr ist. das wär doch sinnlos, das aktuelle namensschema ist doch top


----------



## Ryokage (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Wenn die 5770 dann aber als 6770 verkauft werden muss, weil es nicht anders geht, würden wahrscheinlich die Leistungsabstufungen nicht mehr passen. Also setzt man die neuen und schnelleren Karten in der Namesgebenden Zahl hoch und erhält somit eine bessere Aussage über die Leistung, verglichen mit den Low End Modellen die erst mal von der aktuellen Generation übernommen werden.
Und letztendlich wird man ziemlich schnell sich dran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



> [Exklusiv] AMD bald mit *Rebranding*?





> alt:                        --------neu:
> HD6970 --> HD6990
> HD6870 --> HD6970
> HD6770 --> HD6870


Wie können diese HD6000-Karten umbenannt werden, wenn sie noch gar nicht auf dem Markt sind? Bei diesen HD6000-Karten ist das höchstens "Branding", aber kein Rebranding, weil ja gar nichts umbenannt wird...


----------



## Memphis_83 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

für mich sieht das irgendwie komisch aus: 5770->6770 und die 6770->..., wenn man so weiter geht dann wird die 5770 zur 6990, was eher wie 69,90€ aussieht!


----------



## Gamiac (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Wenn intressiert es wie der Chip heißt .
Wichtig ist was Er ist , wieviel davon aktiviert geblieben ist und auf welchem pcb Er mit welcher Kühlung zu welchem Preis verkauft wird .
Aber es wird bestimmt Leute geben die ihre 5850 für 150 € verkaufen um sich dann für 250 € ne 6870 kaufen .
Kann ja sein das es AMD in erster Linie darum geht mit der neuen , alten Serie den Namen ATI aus zu Radieren .
So wie ich es sehe ist keine der veröffentlichten Informationen zu Thema Radeon 6000 bis jetzt auch nur einen Cent wert und die ganzen benchmark Ergebnisse bis jetzt reine Fälschungen .
Warten wir also bis AMD die ersten verlässlichen Informationen austeilt und erfreuen uns an dem was es zur Zeit real gibt .

mfg

Gamiac


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wie können diese HD6000-Karten umbenannt werden, wenn sie noch gar nicht auf dem Markt sind? Bei diesen HD6000-Karten ist das höchstens "Branding", aber kein Rebranding, weil ja gar nichts umbenannt wird...


Sehr gut erkannt.
Abwarten würde ich sagen. Wenn es erste offizielle Infos zur Namensgebung gibt, kann man ja darüber weiter debattieren. 

MfG


----------



## ReaCT (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Ich glaube das mit dem Rebranding bezog sich nur auf die 5770->6770


----------



## w00tification (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Und was wird aus den Dual-Chip-Lösungen? Da wollen sie scheinbar komplett drauf verzichtn oder wieder das alteingeschworene "X2" hinten ranhängen? Sieht doch müllig aus. Naja, man wird sehen, was rauskommt.


----------



## rehacomp (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Das ist doch quatsch, Wenn man sich die Bilder der 6870 anschaut, dann kann es keine 6770 gewesen sein. Kleine Karte mit Monsterkühler? Ne!

Das könnten eher die Mobile Versionen zu den Desktops sein.
Im Desktop ist eine 6870 aber im Notebook eine 6770 mit 6870er Bezeichnung.

Das ist bei der aktuellen Serie wohl auch so.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

1. Bezeichnung ändern
2. ???
3. Profit

 ist doch ganz klar.

Man stelle sich das bei Automarken vor:

Der Mazda 6 heisst jetzt Mazda 7. Klingt ja auch größer.
Oder der BMW 3er jetzt 4er, sitzen ja auch 4 Leute drin.


----------



## Rolk (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Das juckt mich überhaupt nicht. Neue Karten können auch neue Namen bekommen. Wenn die HD5770 aber tatsächlich 1:1 übernommen und umbenannt wird fände ich schon ein bischen mies. Nvidia lässt grüssen.


----------



## alm0st (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> 1. Bezeichnung ändern
> 2. ???
> 3. Profit


 
Southpark -> Die Unterhosenwichtel? 

Fand das aktuelle Namensschema eigentlich vollstens in Ordnung und auch sehr überschaubar. Wenn das neue Schema tatsächlich so kommt, dann frage ich mich wie sie es denn bitte bei nem Refresh machen wollen? Nv like und einfach ne Generation höher gehen? Oder noch ne 5 dran hängen?

Wäre echt Schade wenn AMD jetzt auch noch damit anfängt und ihre alten Karten auf die neue Generation rebranded, nur um noch 1-2 Euro mehr zu machen. Wohl oder übel wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen -_-


----------



## Medcha (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

@w00tification
Soll das nicht die 6990 sein? Wenn die 6970 das Single-GPU Topmodell ist...

Aber im Ernst, worüber manche sich hier wieder aufregen. Ist doch egal wie die Karten heißen. Manche machen sich echt zu viel aus ihrem PersonalComputer...
Dass bei AMD offenbar ein paar frisch studierte Controller und Marketingspackis unnötige Veränderungen durchdrücken, sollte uns doch egal sein. Solange die Chips ein gutes P/L-Niveau haben, jut. 

Bin mal echt gespannt, was da kommt. Ich bleibe dabei, die Anzeichen stehen für mich auf mittelfristigen Abschied von Nvidia. Der Gesamteindruck ist in keiner Weise besser geworden: Aufgeblasenes Marketinggebashe und technisch der Konkurrenz hinterher. AMD scheint da einfach seriöser zu arbeiten. Es wäre sehr schade, da diese Konkurrenzsituation uns Kunden natürlich gut tut. Warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Yanzco (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Medcha schrieb:


> @w00tification
> Soll das nicht die 6990 sein? Wenn die 6970 das Single-GPU Topmodell ist...
> 
> Aber im Ernst, worüber manche sich hier wieder aufregen. Ist doch egal wie die Karten heißen. Manche machen sich echt zu viel aus ihrem PersonalComputer...
> ...



Ach solange AMD keine gescheite BQ besseren Spiele Support  Treiber bessere Multi-Gpu Profile hinbekommt werden wir noch lange Nvidia haben.
@T
Ist doch egal wie die Karten heissen


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

wie äußert sich 



Yanzco schrieb:


> ...keine gescheite BQ...



????



Yanzco schrieb:


> besseren Spiele Support Treiber



Hast du für deine dreisten, mämlich das der AMD Treiber kaum Spiel Support bietet,  Anschuldigungen auch Belege. oder soll das wieder nur ein Anzetteln eines Bashings werden?

mfg


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Hast du für deine dreisten, mämlich das der AMD Treiber kaum Spiel Support bietet,  Anschuldigungen auch Belege. oder soll das wieder nur ein Anzetteln eines Bashings werden?
> 
> mfg


Letzteres, was sonst!?!
Von daher: nicht den Troll füttern! 

MFG


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Hat die Namensänderung eigentlich was mit der größeren Speicherbandbreite (glaube zumindest das es das war) der HD6770 zu tun, um dieser damit die größere "Stärke" zu verdeutlichen?


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

angeblich soll die 6770 ja ein 256Bit interface bekommen, wenn es allerdings nur eine umbenannte 5770 sein soll ist das schwer vorstellbar

mfg


----------



## Bääängel (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Jaja, die Macht der großen Zahlen...


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

ganz neue infos zu SOUTHERN ISLAND: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-island-jetzt-doch-schon-northern-island.html


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

die grafikkarten sollen wieder die buchstaben bekommen, wie früher bei der x800 serie mit XT, XL, Pro, GTO, GT, SE und LE. da wusste wenigsten jeder bescheid


----------



## Hardrunner (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

zahlen sind ja wohl einfach zu deuten als buchstaben 
5870<6870 -> folglich ist die 6870 schneller. und sollte ja auch so sein


----------



## -_Elvis_- (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Find das Namensschema etwas doof.
Bei den 4XXX hatten sie ja X2 bei den Dual GPU, das war am deutlichsten.
Bei den 5XXX war wenigstens noch die Hunderterstelle anders.

Was solls, bevor ich mir was kauf informier ich mich eh und jemand der vorher keine Ahnung hatte, hat sie jetzt auch nicht ^^


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



wasserstoffkopf schrieb:


> die grafikkarten sollen wieder die buchstaben bekommen, wie früher bei der x800 serie mit XT, XL, Pro, GTO, GT, SE und LE. da wusste wenigsten jeder bescheid


das jetz nen scherz oder? also ich versteh da nur bahnhof. bei der einfachen zählerei isses sonnenklar. und wo die jetz mit zählen anfangen oder aufhören is an sich ja wurscht oder?


----------



## tm0975 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Yanzco schrieb:


> Ach solange AMD keine gescheite BQ besseren Spiele Support  Treiber bessere Multi-Gpu Profile hinbekommt werden wir noch lange Nvidia haben.
> @T
> Ist doch egal wie die Karten heissen



ich bin mit den treibern sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



XE85 schrieb:


> alt:                        --------neu:
> HD6970 --> HD6990
> HD6870 --> HD6970



Dann unterscheidet sich eine Dual GPU Karte von einer Single GPU Karte nur noch in der vorletzten Ziffer?

Rein performancetechnisch gesprochen ohne MultiGPU Probleme zu berücksichtigen macht also ein Leistungssprung von grob 40% nur 20 Zähler mehr im Namensschema aus?

Sehr seltsam.


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

genauso ist es, sehr eigenartig, ich wäre bei den Dual GPU Karten ohnehin für die Bezeichnung "X2"

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

das X2 hätte mir auch besser gefallen aber da sind sich die roten und die grünen anscheinend einig dass sowas wie X2 oder GX2 oder wie auch immer nicht mehr kommen wird.
Das würde das Namensschema ja auch zu eindeutig machen 

PS @XE85: Übles System haste dir da gebaut - 1000€ für ne CPU auszugeben verdient schon Respekt^^


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Man wird sich wohl an das neue Nummer/Namenschema gewöhnen (-müssen). Ich, ehrlich gesagt, hoffe aber inständig, dass AMD das aktuelle Schema bebehält, dies war zwar nicht Perfekt, aber mMn besser als das angebliche Neue. 

Mir hat auch das X2 besser gefallen, da wussten auch wenig technisch Versierte, dass hier "irgendwas" doppelt sein muss. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würde das Namensschema ja auch zu eindeutig machen


Ja, der Otto-normal-Kunde *könnte* ja auch mal ein bisschen durchblicken können - aber das ist ja nicht nur in der IT-Welt so!!


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

najo, das x2 klingt für viele vllt auch wie "genau das doppelte" und am ende isses das aber garnich. hmm, oder in diesem punkt weiter gedacht: ne 5970 is weder ne 5850x2 noch ne 5870x2 sondern was dazwischen. zudem unterstützt ned alles cf/sli und da bliebe jeglicher effekt aus. da könnte man das schon irgendwo als "mut zur wahrheit" deuten - mit viel schleim ^^

und bei 6970 und 6990 weis man einfach nur (bzw man kann sichs denken), das die 6990 wohl stärker is wie die 6970 ^^ is ned gelogen, auch wenns ne ziemlich diffuse aussage darstellt.


----------



## 3-way (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

Grundgütiger regt euch doch nicht über ein paar Zahlen auf. Was man machen muss ist:
1. Benchmarks anschauen
2. ?
3. Kaufentscheidung treffen


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



3-way schrieb:


> Grundgütiger regt euch doch nicht über ein paar Zahlen auf. Was man machen muss ist:
> 1. Benchmarks anschauen
> 2. ?
> 3. Kaufentscheidung treffen



ich werte das ? als "nachdenken". Bedenke dass dieses Schema auf 95% der Kunden so angewand wird:

1. Benchmarks anschauen --> Hä was ist ein Beenschmarck?!
2. ? --> Haben die meisten Menschen lange nicht mehr richtig getan
3. Kaufentscheidung treffen --> Im Angebotsblättchen steht der is sauschnell da kuck da stehts "Monster Grafik" juhuu den muss ich haben.

Was ich damit sagen will ist: Wir dürfen uns über die Zahlen aufregen da wir wissen was dahinter steckt - die meisten Kunden wissen es nicht und wollen es gar nicht wissen solange der Verläufer / das Angebot sagt "superduperschnell"... denen sind die Zahlen dann auch egal.

Kleines Beispiel aus meiner Erfahrung wie die Zahlen verwirren können: Ich kenne jemanden, der sich damals eine Radeon9800 ersteigert hat für einen horrenden Preis um damit seine X1800XL "aufzurüsten" mit der Begründung "9800 ist doch viel mehr als 1800". Die DAUs sterben niemals aus!


----------



## 3-way (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

noch einer der die Unterhosenwichtelfolge nicht kennt


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



XE85 schrieb:


> genauso ist es, sehr eigenartig, ich wäre bei den Dual GPU Karten ohnehin für die Bezeichnung "X2"
> 
> mfg



Das finde ich auch. Es ist schon blöd genug das Nvidia das auch schon abgeschafft hat (9800 gx2 --> Gtx 295)

Aber ATI ändert jetzt schon wieder die Namen, da kann man ja nur noch durcheinanderkommen .
Die sollen sich mal lieber mehr Gedanken um das Chipdesign machen als ständig die Namen zu ändern .


----------



## 3-way (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

ist doch total super wenn die Kunden von ihren neuen Karten für teuer Geld auf alte Karten umrüsten. Was besseres gibts doch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 3. Kaufentscheidung treffen --> Im Angebotsblättchen steht der is sauschnell da kuck da stehts "Monster Grafik" juhuu den muss ich haben.



Traurig, aber wahr. Dem unerfahrenem Käufer kann man so fast alles als High-End verkaufen.

Ich finds auch immer genial wenn in der Werbung kommt "mit superschnellem Core i7 Prozessor", auch wenn es im Endeffekt der kleinste der gesamten Sparte ist.

Das man aber beim neuen Namensschema keine Dual-GPU Karte auf Anhieb heraus lesen kann, finde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade praktisch.


----------



## Mr.Korky (9. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

naja besser so 
vieleicht lassen die mal ein paar karten weg !
5550 5570 5650 5750 5770 5830 5850 5870
wer braucht das ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Traurig, aber wahr. Dem unerfahrenem Käufer kann man so fast alles als High-End verkaufen.



Und mit welcher Überzeugung sie das glauben ist erschreckend!
Ein älterer Bekannter (mitte 40, sorry an alle die jetzt alt fühlen könnten ) von mir kaufte einst beim ALDI einen PC und versuchte mir ne halbe Stunde weiß zu machen dass der "Celeron" (Aussprache :"TZEEELEEROON") ja ein super Prozessor ist und viel viel besser als alle anderen und ach wie schnell usw.

Der hielt mich für bekloppt als ich ihm erzählt hab dass das der abgespeckte Pentium fürn kleinen Geldbeutel is - erst nach vielen verschiedenen Beweisen hat er bemerkt dass im Angebot nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit stehen muss.

Selbst wenn man also das Namensschema noch eindeutig macht (Celeron --> langsam, Pentium --> schnell) bringt das nichts wenn man nur Kunden hat denen man alles vormachen kann -.-


----------



## Bääängel (13. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

*Klugscheißmode an*

Als Lateiner weiß man:
celer = schnell, rasch
Also muss der Prozi doch auch schnell sein, oder? 

*Klugscheißmode aus*


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Traurig, aber wahr. Dem unerfahrenem Käufer kann man so fast alles als High-End verkaufen.



So ist dass leider. Dass groesste Problem ist dass die Leute sich nicht vorher informieren was sie ueberhaupt kaufen.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



thysol schrieb:


> So ist dass leider. Dass groesste Problem ist dass die Leute sich nicht vorher informieren was sie ueberhaupt kaufen.




Noch schlimmer ist, dass die sich dann von Media Markt Experten beraten lassen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*

^^ der ist gut!

Aber im ernst alle die ein wenig, lesen können und sich interesieren für das Tehma, die wissen aber was die kaufen und wie die heißen.


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Aber im ernst alle die ein wenig, lesen können und sich interesieren für das Tehma, die wissen aber was die kaufen und wie die heißen.



Reg dich mal nicht auf. Ich kann den Leuten keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Hi-Fi Leute regen sich auch dauernd darueber auf wie die Bruellwuerfel Kaeufer immer noch die Bruellwuerfel kaufen. Also, einige regen sich ueber die Fehlkaeufe anderer auf machen aber selber welche in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



thysol schrieb:


> Reg dich mal nicht auf. Ich kann den Leuten keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Hi-Fi Leute regen sich auch dauernd darueber auf wie die Bruellwuerfel Kaeufer immer noch die Bruellwuerfel kaufen. Also, einige regen sich ueber die Fehlkaeufe anderer auf machen aber selber welche in anderen Bereichen.


Ich rege mich doch nicht auf, ich habe nur die Warheit gesagt, das die Leute die sich auskennen zu 99% wissen was sie machen und keine Beraung brauchen in MM, wenn sie da mal kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, dass die sich dann von Media Markt Experten beraten lassen.


Einer dieser Experten hat mich mal fast rausgeworfen als ich mir eine HiFi Anlage genauer angeschaut hat, kam der Typ rasend an und schrie: "Beratung nur duch Fachpersonal!!!" Ziemlich erschreckt fragt ich dann wieviel Ohm die Boxen "haben" dann ist er einfach weggegangen


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Änderung beim Namensschema der HD6xxx Karten?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Einer dieser Experten hat mich mal fast rausgeworfen als ich mir eine HiFi Anlage genauer angeschaut hat, kam der Typ rasend an und schrie: "Beratung nur duch Fachpersonal!!!" Ziemlich erschreckt fragt ich dann wieviel Ohm die Boxen "haben" dann ist er einfach weggegangen



ja das sind die MM-fachverkäufer.


----------

